# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 8.31 3x3 Average



## Username (Mar 6, 2016)

This was pretty unexpected since I haven't really practiced too much lately because of school and stuff.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 6, 2016)

reasonable


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 6, 2016)

even with the 10.92 counting it would have been NR 
great average, impressive jump in ranking (now top 50!)


----------



## Username (Mar 7, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> reasonable







ryanj92 said:


> even with the 10.92 counting it would have been NR
> great average, impressive jump in ranking (now top 50!)



I think that made me less nervous for the last solve. It being easy also helped.

Thanks!


----------



## Username (Mar 7, 2016)

Scrambles: 

U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R' U' B L' F' R2 U L R
L2 F' U2 D' F2 U R B2 L U F L2 F2 L B2 D2 L
U' F' D' B U' L U' B R' D R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U
B2 D U R2 U2 F2 R' B' F L2 R2 U B2 L' F L' B2 U
U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' L R2 F' U B D U2 R' D B2 R


I'll try to reconstruct these later, but if someone else were to do it I would be grateful.


----------



## Username (Mar 10, 2016)

Solve 1 (8.45): U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R' U' B L' F' R2 U L R

y' x'
U x' R' D2 R' U' R' F D2
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R7
U' R U' R'
y' U' R U2 R' y' R U R'
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2



Solve 2 (8.19): L2 F' U2 D' F2 U R B2 L U F L2 F2 L B2 D2 L

x2 y'
L U R2 D R2 D
U' L' U L2 U' L'
L' U L y U2 L' U L
R U' R' U R U R'
U2 R U' R2 F R F'
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2


Solve 3 (8.27): U' F' D' B U' L U' B R' D R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U

y' x'

U (R' x') D L' F' L y' R U' R' D2
U2 y' L' U L R' U R
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
R U x' U' R U R' U' R U l' U' R
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'



Solve 4 (10.92): B2 D U R2 U2 F2 R' B' F L2 R2 U B2 L' F L' B2 U

I have no idea what I did, but I messed up an xcross (from the first move onward already lol)

Solve 5 (8.22): U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D' L R2 F' U B D U2 R' D B2 R

y'
L' U R' D' R U' R' y U' r U2 r'
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' R U' R'
U L' U L
F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------

